
Ask HN: Where can I get design feedback? - mgos
For the first time in my life I have created a design for a client using Photoshop. Can somebody pls help critique this. I am open to any type of feedback. The idea is to learn and evolve. Also, it would be great if you guys could share some websites where I can upload designs and get feedback.
URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;qx7n4ukunopl3vl&#x2F;fabmath-new-page.jpg?dl=0<p>Thanks.
======
axvk
I could tell you're a designer because of the tiny text size. It looks good.
My feedback is that on smaller screen sizes, you might have trouble keeping
those images so I ask that you provide a mobile version of the site.

~~~
mgos
Thanks. This helps because I have operated under a lot of limitations from
client, he won't understand designing from a conversion point of view. That's
why I did try to give my best. I was also told that an intervention from
another designer is necessary.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I've had limited success here [0]. YMMV.

[0]

[http://www.criticue.com](http://www.criticue.com)

